# Dengineers episode (kids tv)



## Thebearcametoo (May 21, 2020)

We’re watching old Denigneers episodes on iplayer and have hit on one for a sewing den with a girl called Daisy who has type 1 diabetes and uses a pump. It’s from 2018 so many of you may have seen it already but it’s good representation for kids 8-12ish. It’s not about diabetes but it’s lovely to hear it mentioned. The Dengineers, Series 4: 7. Sewing Den: www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b0bt8t17 via @bbciplayer


----------

